# Best city in Latin America for tinder?



## user1728482728 (May 10, 2020)

I’m a 6’1 white guy, and around a PSL 4 I think, so while tinder is not an option for me I think I could location max. I head white guys can slay in Mexico City. I want to go when the quarantine is over. Maybe Lima Peru also as there’s even less white competition.

thoughts?


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 10, 2020)

Medellin to escobarmaxx


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (May 10, 2020)

Somewhere in Colombia. I think Medellin, Bogota. I want to go to Cartagena, Barranquilla, Choco, along the coast.


----------



## user1728482728 (May 10, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Somewhere in Colombia. I think Medellin, Bogota. I want to go to Cartagena, Barranquilla, Choco, along the coast.


Yes but I don’t speak Much Spanish I feel maybe Mexico City is more westernized so it would be easier, and also it’s extremely safe compared to Colombia


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 10, 2020)

Lol @ this thread fr


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (May 10, 2020)

Go to Sinaloa


----------



## Hector (May 11, 2020)

Caracas


----------



## RedKeyboard (May 11, 2020)

Avoid Mexico, I don't know where you got the idea that its somehow safer than Colombia but I have some news for you bro....

Colombia is miles ahead in terms of safety, theres a reason Colombia is the new expat safe-haven for NEETs and Chads alike. *Just don't go to the hood or the slums, if you see niggas wearing shorts and flip flops GTFO asap. Same thing goes if your in a cafe and niggas start looking at you and more people start coming in staring at you*

Visit Medellin and just get an AirBnB, sometimes theres even a family/hostess package included and they make you meals/watch out for you and your shit


----------



## SupremeDream (May 11, 2020)

Peruvians worship white people more than any other group of people in the world


----------



## LowTierNormie (May 11, 2020)

Avoid White-ish South American countries (Argentina, Chile...)
Capital cities are probably also a No-go, since it is where most white people will live. You want to abuse being white, so rural areas where most people have dark skin and are short is your best bet.


----------



## dadfa (May 13, 2020)

Stay away from Mexico. All white people are seen as rich and as walking credit cards. The locals will try to rip you off. And, in many cities the cartels are more powerful than the police.


----------

